# B-29 unit history.



## Wildcat (Mar 23, 2017)

Can anyone recommend any good books dealing with WWII B-29 squadrons or groups in action over Japan?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey Andy. If you want, PM me your email and I'll send you a 411pg history of the 9th Bombardment Group. I won't be able to send it until I get home next Wednesday


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks George, PM sent mate!


----------



## David Jones (Mar 25, 2017)

Found recently at USA Barnes and Noble bookstores in their clearance aisle for $12.95 (USD) B-29 operations over Japan and Korea, Breaks down each crew position/responsibilities, interviews with crew members and their recollections of missions, heavy on photos both BW and color. Interior shots, period ads from suppliers of parts (spark plugs for the APU, tires from Goodyear, etc) Not exactly in depth but a good overview of the Superfortress at war


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks David, I'll check it out.


----------

